# Shortness of Breath and Tigh chest after TT



## brodeese (Jun 3, 2015)

I had my total thyroidectomy 1 month ago. I have been having shortness of breath and chest tightness ever since. I have mentioned it to 2 separate doctors and each one has not been concerned. The first time I mentioned it was 2 weeks after the surgery and they said it was probably the effects of the anesthesia and the breathing tube down my throat. (Made sense so I gave it a little more time) Told a different doctor 4 weeks after the surgery and he just chocked it up to anxiety because I was so upset from finding out I had papillary thryroid cancer. I definitely don't think that is the reason. Has anyone else had these problems after surgery? Any suggestions on what it could be or what I should do?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Were you started on thyroid medications after surgery? If yes, what have your labs looked like?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Lab results would be helpful - with ranges please.

Free T-4 and Free T-3 will give us the best picture where you are at.

What medication are you taking and what dosage?


----------



## brodeese (Jun 3, 2015)

I had a blood test from my ent dr one week after i started the thyroid medicine so I'm not sure how long the medication takes to get regulated. I have another blood test in 2 weeks from MD Anderson.

T4, Free - 1.3 Range 0.8-1.8 - ng/dL
TSH w/Reflex to FT4 - 18.26 (don't know the range)

I honestly dont know what all these numbers mean and hope to have more detailed lab results from md anderson in 2 weeks.

Could these problems I'm having be the results of being too low? Is this common?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Interesting. Your free t4 was already in a good place, but your TSH was much too high.

Are you on synthroid? Make sure your free t3 is tested. I would guess that your free t4 is too high and causing anxiety.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

When my FT4 is high I have issues with breathlessness, even though my FT3 is in the basement.

Could you bring forward your tests, as you are feeling unwell?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What medication are you taking and how much?

You need to insist they run a Free T-4 and a Free T-3 at your next lab.

It takes 6 weeks to get an accurate reading on thyroid meds in your system, however if you are suffering from issues 4 gives a fairly close picture of where you are at.

If you want to self pay - I have attached a link that provides a lab draw slip - you could have results within a day or 2.

Never take your replacement med's prior to your lab draw.

http://www.healthonelabs.com/pub/tests/test/pid/167

Locations

http://www.healthonelabs.com/modules/companies/content/locator.cfm


----------

